# Anyone testing on Friday 19th Nov.2010....



## babysmile (May 30, 2005)

Hi al

One week gone and one to go!!
Going mad and feeling very sensitve to everything...had a fw twinges but they are gone now...(.) (.) are vry sore!

Feel uncertain today although must had a good week but now the countdown is on for next week, fingers crossed...6th time lucky.

Anyone else testing next friday..would be nice to chat..

Lots of wishes to evryone

Babysmile
x


----------



## babysmile (May 30, 2005)

cant believe that i did the ultimate and tested today..bfn but test date is on fridya 19th nov.
how stupid was that..now been bawling my eyes out.

its ony bee 9 days since transfer. 2 embies on board  hope they are ok...been having dull period type pain,

x


----------



## dan2000 (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi,

Im testing on Saturday so day after you! I havent had any symtoms at all apart from stomach pains on and off which I think is related to the bowels more than anything so really worried as I feel totally normal. Unless its early AF pains!! Wondering whether to test Sat morning before I go for the blood test as wondering if its best to be prepared, not sure if i can stand the wait from 9am till 2pm to make the dreaded call at least if I have an idea I'll be pepared for the worst??


BTW you have definatly tested to soon if you OTD is Friday! I would leave it till Thursday at the earliest.

Dx


----------



## genpip (Nov 2, 2010)

Hi ,
Im testing 19th too. Feeling pretty low the now as had some tummy pains - felt a bit periody! its going to be a long week


----------



## babysmile (May 30, 2005)

hi genpip and dan2000

i just feel distraugh..im on day 10 today....you would never see anything in a home preg test this early??am i seriously going crazy.

feel like im about to start a period any second-v crampy,v moody,v irratable and been crying soo much...


how will i get through these next few days...6th time? long journey!

hope you are all well and fingrers crossed for you tooo!


xx


----------



## genpip (Nov 2, 2010)

Now I feel bad cause this is my first time and I am blessed with a perfect wee boy aged nearly four so I shouldnt complain. I just want this so bad and feel so emotional today. Bloody hormones- artificial or otherwise eh?


----------



## babysmile (May 30, 2005)

aww genip wishing you luck.
x


----------



## WycombeWife (Jun 24, 2010)

Hello partners-in-suspense,

Sorry to hear that you are all having a bad time.  I'm testing on 19th too.  Last week was terrible - I wasn't talking to my DH and very weepy - bawling at the littlest thing and had really bad cramps with nausea etc to the point that I called up the unit but was told it was likely due to the progesterone so I felt a bit more reassured.

I've felt no pains since Saturday so I've been keeping busy and occupied.  Think only 4 more sleeps until Friday - we've already done so well to get this far so let's try and keep positive and make sure you (and everyone around you) spoil yourself!


----------



## babysmile (May 30, 2005)

hi,#

how is everyone else doing. ive been suffering horrendous cramps so gave in and testd early this morning day 11 and its bfn does it mean that its all over i used the clear blue test??

Been totallly distraught!


----------



## genpip (Nov 2, 2010)

oh sorry ive no idea. Ive talked myself out of testing. Maybe it still is too early - hope so XX


----------



## anna81 (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi all, am also testing on Friday 
Am very new to this as it is our first round of IVF.  Not having many symptoms at all, and I'm not sure if this is a good thing or not, do havea  sore chest - but think this is due to progesterone...
DH being v. good at mo - having quiet stress-free night in, tonight.
Good luck to everyone


----------



## WycombeWife (Jun 24, 2010)

Oh babysmile, try not to torment yourself. It's not over until it's over.  

People normally test days 14-16 depending on ET/EC date and everyone is different.  I'm just trying not to think about it.  I did say to my DH that I could "in theory" test early with one of those early detection pee-sticks but he said I could "in theory" jump out of the window!!  I suppose it's handy to have the male rational perspective but not very sensitive 

I'm dreading Friday too especially I've told so many friends and family about it but I think it has helped to have their support and distraction.

Hope everyone takes it easy today.


----------



## genpip (Nov 2, 2010)

hope everyone doing ok today
I just cant relax anymore, its getting so near
Feeling sore again today, no tummy pain at all yesterday 
have managed not to test - but i really just want to know now, this is torture


----------



## dan2000 (Nov 9, 2010)

Babysmile - put the pee sticks away you must be going crazy. Wait till at least tomorrow, they give you a date for a reason so there is still hope!

Good luck to everyone else herws hoping we get some good news on here this weekend!

My otd is Sat so im going to test sat am before i go to the clinic for the bloods then at least im prepared if its bad news!

Dxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Babysmile - clear blue measure HCG of 20 or above so I think it would be too early to detect that small amount in urine     

I tested early in June when I got my BFP - but I had 3 assisted hatching 5 day blasts transferred - if you had 2 day old embies transferred and it's only day 12 today - if one or both have implanted they would need more time to give off enuff HCG to be picked up on a urine test - only blood tests can pick up HCG earlier. 

Good luck - I hope you get your BFP Friday


----------



## CarolinaT (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi everyone, hope your all managing to hang in there and not test...and if you have tested, or are going to test move away from the pee stick it may be to soon to tell... 
i also get my blood test friday...from what i remember i think they said they would ring saturday morning with result i am so ready for a no...really do not have any idea on my YES reaction...utterly dumbfounded possibly, maybe pass out or may even run outside screeching in delight...lets all try to stay positive, there is no reason why it shouldn't be us, plenty of people have it work for them so after me...it will work...it will work...it will work


----------



## babysmile (May 30, 2005)

wishing everyone good luck
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah roll on friday!!

x


----------



## genpip (Nov 2, 2010)

God wot a night, I had bleeding last night, not a lot but bright red, surely its too late for implantation bleeding, im 8dp5dt, I wos sure it was AF coming but this morning no more bleeding overnight and i did a test and its positive. Im such a mess - could i be pregnant?


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Genpip - yes you could be pregnant - an HCG blood test would be the best option.

I tested +ve on 8dp5dt too, but had no bleeding until a few weeks later - which was red at first then brown. 
I had an HCG blood test done on 9dp5dt = 73. 

I am praying it's a bfp for you


----------



## Daiz1010 (Nov 7, 2010)

hi , i too am gettin my blood test tomorow , its been the longest 2 weeks of my life , i did a preg test 2 days ago it was a bfn so av decided not to do a test til after my blood test tomorow , ive been a bit worried as i had brown discharge wen i wiped last nyt and this mornin but been reading up on here and heard ppl say its only bad if its red so im prayin it doesnt turn into real blood , my boobs are really sore as well so its hard cos they cud be preg signs but cud also be AF signs too, i just cant wait for tomorw to put my head at rest , its my 1st ivf attempt  and had 1 8 cell  3d embryo put bk in , good luck for tomorow and saturday every1 hope all goes well 

vicki xx


----------



## babysmile (May 30, 2005)

all over
bfn  broken hearted


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hugs Babysmile


----------



## WycombeWife (Jun 24, 2010)

Bad news from me too.  BFN - it was immediately obvious when I took the test.  

 to Babysmile.  Have you decided yet on next steps?

I'm going to have a quiet weekend with DH to talk it through.

Good luck to everyone else waiting for results today or tomorrow.


----------



## Daiz1010 (Nov 7, 2010)

BFN for me too  done a preg test this mornin negative , had blood test have to ring up at 4 but a no its a BFN , i just cant stop crying , hugs for everyone else with BFNs, wheres ppl going from here? Xxx


----------



## genpip (Nov 2, 2010)

im so sorry girls. 
I got a positive.
My heart goes out 2 u all.x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

congrats genpip    
big hugs to everyone else - I know how you all feel but don't give up - it took me 9 goes    ( finally worked with donor ) 

Hugs


----------



## CarolinaT (Oct 26, 2010)

HUGE CONGRATULATIONS GENPIP  
I got a BFN boo....but i'm not giving up me and dh have had a cry and are both hugely disappointed but we both know this is what we'd like so fingers crossed the new year brings us GOOD LUCK...so so so so sorry to everyone else with a no, it's unfair and horrible and all of those things that go with it but if your trying again like we are stay positive and optimistic it can work and hopefully it will be positive one day
Lots of love and hugs to those who need them, me included xxx


----------



## anna81 (Nov 16, 2010)

Anyone else still unsure?  I did 2 tests, both bfn, so cried and waited for af...still waiting...i though stopping the progesterone would start af, but no...could the tests be wrong? So confused


----------



## WycombeWife (Jun 24, 2010)

Hi Anna

Anything is possible, I was hoping that the test would be wrong and I was thinking of taking another test but then I had really bad tummy and back pains this morning and AF has just arrived.    but at least we can try it the natural way soon!

It is devastating to get a BFN and very hard to stay positive I know but do what you need to get through it. I spent all Friday afternoon in tears and then to make matters worse I managed to get a flu bug so I've been in bed all weekend feeling extremely sorry for myself.

Big hug to everyone and I'm really happy for Genpip, at least one of us got some good news on Friday! 

Take care everyone.


----------



## anna81 (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks Wycombe wife, af started this morning  - at least I can take strong painkillers.  Am already planning my next try (frozen this time) for as soon as possible.
Congrats to genpip - hope it all works out wonderfully well for you


----------



## genpip (Nov 2, 2010)

Thank you to everyone for your kind congrats,
I am sooo over the moon, a bit too frightened to get excited.
This wee embie inside is sooo treasured already, my OHSS is a wee bit worse so they are keeping an eye on me but all worth it for the best outcome.
i hope the future is better for the rest of you and send you all


----------

